# S3X is for real and in at last



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

know some people have wondered if the SA S3X hub is vapor ware
Well i can report we just got in and unloaded our first container of bikes with these hubs
And they will start shipping Monday

So the hub is for real


I have not seen the hub only on P&A sites yet; but I am sure it should arrive soon; as our bikes just got in

I hope that IGH bikes get a boost from this interesting hub


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen. You know the drill...


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

Also - S3X wheelsets are in now at bikeisland and are shipping already

Turns out - you can run fixed or add a FW


----------

